# Eureka Mignon Maintenance



## Vulpes (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi all,

Just got myself a Eureka Mignon Silenzio yesterday (lovely piece of machinery), went through the included manual but I couldn't get any specifics on how often I should clean the inside of the grinder. How often do you guys do a shallow cleaning (vacuuming without top plate removal) and a deep cleaning (vacuuming with top plate removal to get to the insides)? Oh yes, are there any other maintenance exercises that I should perform on a consistent basis?

Thanks.


----------

